# FKM Rubber Strap - One word - Great!



## Rice and Gravy

I am blown away by this strap and thought I'd share my quick first impressions after a few days.

I bought this strap recently from bandrbands.com. It can be found through watchgecko and strapcode as well, and I think this strap comes on a few Nodus offerings at the moment. Through bandrbands it was $45

It is made of "FKM" rubber, which is a fabricated Fluro-Elastomer rubber, aka Viton rubber. It is highly resistant to chemicals, heat and stains and has no scent. It looks and feels just like "real" rubber though, but better IMO. It is the softest, most pliable and comfortable rubber strap I've ever owned. 
It's 20mm, tapers to 18mm, is 3.2mm thick and length is 125/75mm.
The ends curve at the lugs and so does the tail slightly, and the first keeper has holders to keep it in place. 
These details make it right out of the box wearable. No shaping needed.
It also has quick release spring bars, and the underside of the strap has ridges to help with breathability.
In addition to black, it also comes in navy blue and orange.

In short, this strap is amazing and a bargain at $45.


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. Looks great on your watch. I will keep this brand in mind the next time I am shopping for a rubber strap. 

Enjoy it.


----------



## atlbbqguy

+1 on FKM rubber. I have recently bought a couple and am very happy with them. I got mine from two different companies and they are identical. I believe Raven sells yet another version.

Photo for reference.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas

Even better at $9 same strap!









9.37US $ 25% OFF|Premium-grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rice and Gravy

Good find. If they are in fact the same, that's a heck of a bargain. I may have to try one and compare. Of course it probably wont show up for a month or so.


----------



## househalfman

Rice and Gravy said:


> Good find. If they are in fact the same, that's a heck of a bargain. I may have to try one and compare. Of course it probably wont show up for a month or so.


I can confirm that they're the same straps that came with my Nodus but the buckle isn't as nice.


----------



## watchman600

househalfman said:


> I can confirm that they're the same straps that came with my Nodus but the buckle isn't as nice.


I think that I am going to try both a black and a blue one. 
Especially if it's the same FKM high quality rubber "quick release" strap.
Just tell me, is the buckle reasonably nice and good quality?
Thanks


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Tjcdas said:


> Even better at $9 same strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.37US $ 25% OFF|Premium-grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com


Will try these for sure thanks!


----------



## watchman600

@Tjcdas and @househalfman 
If it's the same FKM high quality rubber "quick release" strap, I'm buying 2 of them.

I just want to know first, is the buckle reasonably nice and good quality too??

Thank you.


----------



## househalfman

watchman600 said:


> @Tjcdas and @househalfman
> If it's the same FKM high quality rubber "quick release" strap, I'm buying 2 of them.
> 
> I just want to know first, is the buckle reasonably nice and good quality too??
> 
> Thank you.


It's an OK buckle attached to an insanely good $10 strap. There's nothing wrong or anything particularly special about it. It's just...OK.


----------



## watchman600

Got it. Thanks.
I just wanted to be sure it wasn't "substandard".
I'm going to get a black one and a blue one .
...though I can't stand ordering from alixpress. 
I've tried and gotten frustrated several times at checkout.
My wife said don't worry, she will do it,
but that is going to cost me...
since there is no way she will just order those 2 straps !


----------



## phrankxero

great review OP...will have to try these straps now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Just ordered a Red 20mm for my Sinn U50 . Hope it fits the lugs!US $8.82 47% OFF|Premium Grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## WatchDialOrange

My New Rubber strap is in and looking good on the Sinn U50 SDR!


----------



## AFG08

Looks nice. What do you think of the quality?


----------



## WatchDialOrange

AFG08 said:


> Looks nice. What do you think of the quality?


Quality is good and wears well. Probably same strap others are charging double or triple for.


----------



## timetellinnoob

this is a watchgecko FKM. like the texture on this one.


----------



## AFG08

Here's another variation of a fluorine strap I found on Aliexpress. I was after a 21 mm strap and found it by searching for 21mm fluorine straps and this one came up. It looks to be an exact copy of the Hirsch Accent with a couple of big differences- it costs far less and is much more comfortable than anything I've ever had from Hirsch including the Accent. Cost was less than $15 when I ordered and it was here in two weeks


----------



## X2-Elijah

Yeah, FKM is a really good compound. Makes for flexible straps - moreso than the compound used in e.g. bonetto cinturini straps.

There's now a seiko-style FKM strap (this one, from watchgecko - but I bet the same could be found on ali etc., as with the previous examples).


----------



## charles_springfield

Do these flourine straps attract dust and lint like silicone?


----------



## Rice and Gravy

They do not. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tairese7

AFG08 said:


> Here's another variation of a fluorine strap I found on Aliexpress. I was after a 21 mm strap and found it by searching for 21mm fluorine straps and this one came up. It looks to be an exact copy of the Hirsch Accent with a couple of big differences- it costs far less and is much more comfortable than anything I've ever had from Hirsch including the Accent. Cost was less than $15 when I ordered and it was here in two weeks
> View attachment 15444712


This one looks really nice. Do you have a link for it?


----------



## atlbbqguy

Another example of FKM rubber from Watch Gecko. Love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff

Those rubber straps tend to be really long, which is not great for small wrists. Would you know any FKM one that would be shorter? (Eg 105/65mm)


----------



## RichieFromBoston

Rice and Gravy said:


> I am blown away by this strap and thought I'd share my quick first impressions after a few days.
> 
> I bought this strap recently from bandrbands.com. It can be found through watchgecko and strapcode as well, and I think this strap comes on a few Nodus offerings at the moment. Through bandrbands it was $45
> 
> It is made of "FKM" rubber, which is a fabricated Fluro-Elastomer rubber, aka Viton rubber. It is highly resistant to chemicals, heat and stains and has no scent. It looks and feels just like "real" rubber though, but better IMO. It is the softest, most pliable and comfortable rubber strap I've ever owned.
> It's 20mm, tapers to 18mm, is 3.2mm thick and length is 125/75mm.
> The ends curve at the lugs and so does the tail slightly, and the first keeper has holders to keep it in place.
> These details make it right out of the box wearable. No shaping needed.
> It also has quick release spring bars, and the underside of the strap has ridges to help with breathability.
> In addition to black, it also comes in navy blue and orange.
> 
> In short, this strap is amazing and a bargain at $45.


Are these available for all watch brands do you know??


----------



## broonzbane

charles_springfield said:


> Do these flourine straps attract dust and lint like silicone?


Not in my experience. Not at all...


----------



## broonzbane

AFG08 said:


> Here's another variation of a fluorine strap I found on Aliexpress. I was after a 21 mm strap and found it by searching for 21mm fluorine straps and this one came up. It looks to be an exact copy of the Hirsch Accent with a couple of big differences- it costs far less and is much more comfortable than anything I've ever had from Hirsch including the Accent. Cost was less than $15 when I ordered and it was here in two weeks
> View attachment 15444712


I was considering these until they suddenly disappeared from Aliexpress-can't find them anywhere. I did read a review from a buyer who said that the finishing was poor and that they felt 'cheap' in comparison to the Accent. Makes me worry that these aren't actual fkm rubber-is yours?

Wound up getting the real deal from Hirsch, and I'm glad I did. It's probably the most attractive strap I have...
It's made from natural caoutchouc rubber, and is just as soft/pliable as the fkm straps I own. It also has a subtle lusrtre/sheen that just makes it pop a little on the wrist. It's gorgeous.

Does the fake 'Accent' have the same lustre? Just curious...


----------



## charles_springfield

I got one a month or so ago from Alibaba because I also couldnt find them on Aliexpress... and I'm not entirely impressed with it. Seems mostly like silicon (but not quite).


----------



## jmcf1949

timetellinnoob said:


> this is a watchgecko FKM. like the texture on this one.
> 
> View attachment 15438808
> 
> 
> View attachment 15438810


Beautiful watch noob, what model is that?


----------



## timetellinnoob

thanks, it's a Helm Komodo. built like a tank! =)


----------



## clarencek

Tha watch gecko fkm straps are my go to rubber straps. Smooth, pliable, but sturdy. They’re very comfortable.


----------



## jmcf1949

timetellinnoob said:


> thanks, it's a Helm Komodo. built like a tank! =)
> 
> View attachment 15724901


Thank you!


----------



## timetellinnoob

here's that same FKM watchgecko, but configured to a single-pass instead of a nato


----------



## solex

Tjcdas said:


> Even better at $9 same strap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.37US $ 25% OFF|Premium-grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aliexpress.com




I can confirm that these are the same as $50 strap code with a different buckle.


----------



## parv

Would the straps mentioned here & available outside of AliExpress allow 2 mm spring bars? I certainly need spring bars to have tip diameter of 1.2 mm.


----------



## parv

parv said:


> Would the straps mentioned here & available outside of AliExpress allow 2 mm spring bars? I certainly need spring bars to have tip diameter of 1.2 mm.


Reply from WatchGecko was a "no" for ...

ZULUDIVER Hartland FKM Rubber Watch Strap (22 mm),
ZULUDIVER Saltdean FKM Rubber Watch Strap (22 mm)

... replied that included QR spring bars were of "standard diameter" with 0.9 mm tips. A spring bar of 2 mm diameter would be very tight if it could actually go through.

For completeness sake, it suggested to look for "standard" thickness spring bars with the desired tip diameter.


----------



## Sennelier

Yup, FKM straps are fantastic. Super comfortable and resilient.


----------

